# I would like to know the best internet broadband connection for my home use



## IndRaj95 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would like to connect 3 to 4 devices by sharing the Internet though a 
Wi-fi modem.
I need good speed (minimum 2 Mbps),which is at least consistent till the data usage limit.My budget is Rs.1000 per month.Data usage can vary from 3 GB to 7 GB.I would like flexibility in plans.
Prepaid connection is preferred. If it is postpaid connection,then limited plans should ensure that the bill never crosses my budget.
I would like to go for exciting offers.

I live in a sort of suburban area,called _Madipakkam_,in _Chennai,Tamil Nadu_.It is close proximity to the city.

Other than _BSNL & Airtel_,a review of any other broadband provider like_ Sify,Tikona _etc. which suits my need is preferred.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 30, 2013)

How about Aircel 3G Broadband?
Is the service available in TN and Chennai?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 31, 2013)

from what i have heard / seen / read everywhere, Tikona means only problems for you.
Airtel Wired connection is the best that I have seen here - interms of everything (speed, plan, problem solution, payment)
BSNL i was told - "nothing like it when it works" but you may inquire if someone has the same nearby.

i would advise a wired connection if you are interested in connecting many devices.


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 31, 2013)

i think bsnl 999 plan is good for you


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 31, 2013)

^Good suggestion by vidhu.
+1 to you.

In fact wired connections are always *reliable* and* robust* than wireless/wifi connection...


----------



## IndRaj95 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Important links*

I have already asked Airtel and BSNL for wired fixed line broadband connection and to my bad luck,they are not providing new connections, as of now,in this area,due to various problems and I came to know this during the feasibility check.But there do exist many old Airtel & BSNL connections in this area.

Whether it is wired or wireless,I need satisfactory service.

What about Sify,which is headquartered in Chennai?

1 more thing,broadband connection using telephone line but without telephone is preferred.

I hope the following data ,by TRAI,would be useful.I have difficulty in analysing it and I would like somebody to help me out.
*Indian Telecom Services Performance Indicator Report* for the Quarter ending March, 2013:
*www.trai.gov.in/WriteReadData/PIRReport/Documents/Indicator%20Reports%20-01082013.pdf

Press Release on *Indian Telecom Services Performance Indicator Report* for the Quarter ending March, 2013:
*www.trai.gov.in/WriteReadData/PressRealease/Document/quarterly%20press%20release-01082013.pdf


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 2, 2013)

not much idea about sify right now. there is one cyber cafe near my house that uses sify and he finds it ok. in fact i have seen it few times and the speed is satisfactory. my personal experience with sify is some 7-8 years old. ask them to show you at some nearby location.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Sify is crap.Or maybe thats just in Navi-Mumbai.


----------



## IndRaj95 (Aug 2, 2013)

vidhubhushan said:


> not much idea about sify right now. there is one cyber cafe near my house that uses sify and he finds it ok. in fact i have seen it few times and the speed is satisfactory. my personal experience with sify is some 7-8 years old. ask them to show you at some nearby location.



Internet Cafe may have internet for enterprise purpose whereas I require internet for home use.
Therefore,comparison is difficult.


----------



## IndRaj95 (Aug 2, 2013)

Even Tikona wireless isn't feasible here.
I want those in Chennai to give a review of Sify or any other good ISP.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 2, 2013)

^ +1 to you Commander.
In fact the once "Sify" so called BroadBand,before BSNL's 256kbps benchmark for BB and other ISP's ,was quite a satisfactory service at cyber cafes here in Kolkata.It was in the 2002~2005 period or so.
Presently not only it's a CRAP but a disgrace to many cyber cafe owners(dwindling nos. day by day)in Kolkata....


----------

